# E-SYS missing coding values/descriptions despite TokenMaster Launcher PRO 2.8.2



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello together,

I'm new in using E-SYS and already read many articles about how to use E-SYS in combinatin with TokenMaster's Launcher Premium/Pro correclty. 

I have already donated to a charity and sent proof of it to Token Master (to get the 3.x version of the Launcher Pro). However, since I haven't got any feedback yet, I'm still using version 2.8.2, which Token Master provides free of charge, in combination with E-SYS 3.27.1 and PSdZData Lite 4.26.22.

After I have successfully connected and read out coding data from a control unit, I notice that coding values in plain text are missing. After a little googling, I only find a solution if for using Token Master's Launcher Premium (not Pro) while a wrong vehicle is selected. Unfortunately, this solution is not applicable to me. 

Do you have another idea? Screenshots and E-Sys logfile attached. Thanks in advanced.

Chris


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

It’s because the mapping data in that version of esys launcher pro is too old for the cafd you are trying to read. You need launcher pro 3.7 or esysx. I can help with LP3.7, PM for info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

dayvg said:


> It’s because the mapping data in that version of esys launcher pro is too old for the cafd you are trying to read. You need launcher pro 3.7 or esysx. I can help with LP3.7, PM for info.


Hey dayvg. Thanks. PM sent. Can you or someone else explain what CAFD means and where I can get older mapping data? Mapping data is the same as psdzdata right? I just downloaded the newest available version here: Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series - Coding: (No Request) Latest...


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

Unfortunately dayvg could not help me without paying money to him. As soon as I find a solution to my problem, I'll be happy to share it with everyone. I am still open to solution for my problem. Somehow it must be possible to use TokenMaster's 2.8.x Pro Launcher together with an BMW F31 from 2014.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> Hey dayvg. Thanks. PM sent. Can you or someone else explain what CAFD means and where I can get older mapping data? Mapping data is the same as psdzdata right? I just downloaded the newest available version here: Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series - Coding: (No Request) Latest...


BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. The "Launcher" application dynamically maps the trimmed data back into E-Sys making FDL Coding possible.

For latest CAFD Mapping, you need E-Sys Launcher PRO 3.x (which also is not updated to latest) or E-SysX and these can only be obtained from the developers direct. And since TokenMaster is missing, that leaves only E-SysX:









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> For latest CAFD Mapping, you need E-Sys Launcher PRO 3.x (which also is not updated to latest) or E-SysX and these can only be obtained from the developers direct. And since TokenMaster is missing, that leaves only E-SysX:


Hi shawnsheridan,

I think I don't need latest CAFD Mapping. The only thing I want is to learn something about coding in my free time. My F31 is from 2014 (already 7 years old). Is there is any way to use the free E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.8.2? Do I only need older Psdzdata or a newer version of E-Sys?

I've already read about the Token Master thing. At the moment he seems to be responding cautiously or not at all. Either way. Donating to a charity is never wrong. Maybe I'll be lucky and one day he'll send me a license key.

Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I think I don't need latest CAFD Mapping. The only think I want is to play a little bit around coding with my F31 from 2014 (already 7 years old). Is there is any way to use the free E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.8.2? Do I only need older Psdzdata or a newer version of E-Sys?
> 
> ...


Age of car is irrelevant. What matters is the firmware on car. A 7 year old car programmed by BMW AG yesterday will have latest firmware, and thus need latest psdzdata. You must use PSdZData >= to car's current I-Step. So it all depends on what I-Step current of car is.


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> So it all depends on what I-Step current of car is


My car seems to have i-Step F020-14-07-503 (was displayed within E-SYS). With one exception, my car never saw a BMW-Dealer after buying. 1-2 year ago I was at BMW because of an recall of the exhaust gas recirculation cooler. Have they installed a firmware update without informing me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> My car seems to have i-Step F020-14-07-503 (was displayed within E-SYS). With one exception, my car never saw a BMW-Dealer after buying. 1-2 year ago I was at BMW because of an recall of the exhaust gas recirculation cooler. Have they installed a firmware update without informing me?


What is your short VIN (last 7)?


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your short VIN (last 7)?


Not sure if the VIN is for the public. To be on the safer side, I just send you a PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VIN is on your dash for whole world to see. Nothing special or personal about it.

I-Step Current is F020-14-07-503, which means you need PSdZData >= 53.3. Meaning you can code car with no Launcher and PSdZData 53.3 - 54.1, if you can find it.


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> you can code car with no Launcher and PSdZData 53.3 - 54.1, if you can find it


Thank you shawnsheridan. Helped me a lot. But whenever you say "if you can find it" it seems to very hard to find someone who will share this much old PSdZData ;-). I already found a lot of newer versions but unfortunatly not this much old ones. Do you or someone else has it archived?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> Thank you shawnsheridan. Helped me a lot. But whenever you say "if you can find it" it seems to very hard to find someone who will share this much old PSdZData ;-). I already found a lot of newer versions but unfortunatly not this much old ones. Do you or someone else has it archived?


No, sorry, I have always only the latest PSdZData. Since I have paid for both Launcher PRO 3.7 and E-SysX, not to mention very few cars have such old firmware, I have zero use for old outdated Untrimmed psdzdata. This is only a problem for one unwilling to buy Launcher / E-SysX.


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is only a problem for one unwilling to buy Launcher / E-SysX


Understood. Nevertheless, thank you for your effort. I have absolutely no problem paying for a good app. For example, I own Carly for Android. I have also already donated money to a charity to get a license for the newest launcher. Unfortunately I have not yet received an answer from TokenMaster. But as I have read from his contributions, it was not in his interest that licenses of his software are sold by third parties for money.

Also for 1-2 codings, it is not worth spending almost € 100 on EsysX for me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> ..Also for 1-2 codings, it is not worth spending almost € 100 on EsysX for me.


Yes, sometimes the Juice is not worth the Squeeze...


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Starbase12 said:


> Understood. Nevertheless, thank you for your effort. I have absolutely no problem paying for a good app. For example, I own Carly for Android. I have also already donated money to a charity to get a license for the newest launcher. Unfortunately I have not yet received an answer from TokenMaster. But as I have read from his contributions, it was not in his interest that licenses of his software are sold by third parties for money.
> 
> Also for 1-2 codings, it is not worth spending almost € 100 on EsysX for me.


Sadly you won’t receive a response from TM any time soon. There are alternatives, but if you want free the only option is the version Eli released on his blog for everyone for free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbase12 (Feb 28, 2021)

dayvg said:


> if you want free the only option is the version Eli released on his blog for everyone for free


I want to start with the free available options. The only car I want to code is my own one. Who exactly is Eli? Does somebody know what happened to TM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbase12 said:


> I want to start with the free available options. The only car I want to code is my own one. Who exactly is Eli? Does somebody know what happened to TM?


Elie =TM. Went fishing...


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Starbase12 said:


> I want to start with the free available options. The only car I want to code is my own one. Who exactly is Eli? Does somebody know what happened to TM?


I never understand why people think there is free anything. Someone needs to be paid for the work they have done for the community. 2.8.2 is free because people ripped off TMS work. Other than that there is esysx. Does it really matter if it’s only your car you are coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> I never understand why people think there is free anything. Someone needs to be paid for the work they have done for the community. 2.8.2 is free because people ripped off TMS work. Other than that there is esysx. Does it really matter if it’s only your car you are coding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally speaking, when it comes to paying for coding software, I've never understood this "I code my car only"...I'm not a commercial coder"...etc. mentality either. The very same people have no problem spending hundreds on Tire Dressing and Air Fresher, yet complain to pay anything for coding software. It's truly mind boggling that somehow coding, unlike most everything else in life, should be free.

Now, a cost / benefit decision that the coding software cost is not worth it for just 2 FDL Codes, that I can understand. That is just making a Return on Investment decision.


----------

